# مرفق ملف اكسيل لعمل برنامج زمنى كامل و كاش فلو و خصم ايام الاجازات -مطلوب رايك-



## مهندس من مصر (23 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

كنت عملت قبل كده شيت اكسل لعمل برنامج زمنى وكاش فلو اوتوماتيكيا و لكن كان شهريا وكان لا يخصم الاجازات

قمت بتطوير ملف الاكسيل ليقوم بعمل برنامج زمنى يومى و كاش فلو اسبوعى و يخصم الاجازات و يحسب نسب الانجاز و تاريخ النهاية المتوقع للنشاط و بار تشارت اوتوماتيكيا و اسهل كتير من الشيت الاول

هذا الاصدار الاول من الشيت لذلك قد يكون هناك خطأ لم التفت اليه او اضافه ممكن تكون مفيده لذلك اضفت هذا الموضوع اتلقى ارائكم و اقتراحاتكم

رابط فيديو يشرح عمل شيت الاكسيل

Create Gantt Chart and cash flow using excel - YouTube

تحميل شيت الاكسيل

Create Gantt Chart and cash flow using excel with sample file


رأيك يهمنى لتطوير هذا العمل و ليستفيد منه الجميع ..... ارجو ان يعجبكم عملى المتواضع و شكرا جزيلا لكم


===================

تمت اضافته الى المكتبة المتخصصة بالرابط :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=72322&page=4&p=3174077#post3174077

مع الشكر لصاحب الموضوع

.


----------



## bregadeer (23 نوفمبر 2012)

الملف شكله حلو بس لسة ما جربتوش بس باين فيه التعب وربنا يجازيك كل خير 
انا من زمان كنت نفسي في برنامج سهل للكاش فلو 
انا هراجع الملف وارد عليك انشالله


----------



## سردار فتاح طاهر (25 نوفمبر 2012)

رائع كما عهدناك في كل مشاركاتك
سلمت يداك و بارك الله فيك مع وافر الشكر و العرفان


----------



## nofal (1 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## فيلسوف الموقع (12 مايو 2014)

طريقة تحميل الملف لة سمحتو


----------



## فيلسوف الموقع (14 مايو 2014)

لو سمحت لم استطع تحميل الملف أريد طريقة التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmad Alzahrani (14 مايو 2014)

you need to be a member to view and download 

what to do ?


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (15 مايو 2014)

ارجو ان ينتفع الاخوة الاعضاء برابط اليوتيوب

اما عن التحميل للملف فقد سجلت نفسي لدى الموقع و لم استطع ايضا تحميل الملف و لا متابعة المشاركات هناك


----------

